
Remote Development with Visual Studio Code (SSH/Docker) - hobs
https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2019/05/02/remote-development
======
nvartolomei
I foresee how `devcontainer.json` could change a lot how development happens,
especially on open-source projects and even within companies.

Imagine you just clone a repository and open VSCode and you have the full
environment with all the dependencies ready for development and testing.

~~~
Hortinstein
yeah, this is incredible and has the potential to make a change in the
onboarding process.

Well done to the team, constantly impressed with VS Code. Wish it wasn't such
a resource hog but other that that amazing product!

------
ttsda
What an amazing turn of events, I didn't think Microsoft was going to
implement this so soon after their feedback on the issues relating to it. It's
going to be incredibly useful :) No more spinning fans.

~~~
hobs
Yeah I gawped when I saw the announcement. For plugin development alone its a
huge boon because it makes it trivial to switch between envs.

Really excited to see these capabilities get extended.

~~~
ttsda
Me too, then immediately searched it on HN but unfortunately t seems it's not
getting the love it deserves!

I can think of a ton of use-cases for this... Using a light notebook for
development; keeping project files on a secure remote machine; debugging for
Mac, Windows and Linux on the same device.

This extension, Live share, and code-server together really turn VS Code one
of the most adaptable editors currently available.

------
crispinb
This could make wsl much more usable. Having always to maintain both windows &
ubuntu versions of all my development tools and libraries is one of a couple
of substantial Windows frictions that recently drove me to trying to live f/t
in Linux again.

I guess the 'development services' running separately in the wsl/container/vm
would have to be entirely VS code specific, which is a pity. It would be great
if JetBrains could do something similar as the last time I looked their wsl
support was OK in places but pretty patchy.

------
noodlesUK
Finally! I was playing with using code-server or live share to do exactly this
a few weeks ago. I love this. I used to have TRAMP in emacs and thought that
was an absolutely killer feature. Yet another reason I am finding myself (as a
die-hard Linux user) saying I like Microsoft more and more frequently.

